# telefon server



## macropode (5. April 2006)

hallöchen. ich habe einen freebsd als Server eingerichtet. nun dachte ich mir man könnte eventuell ein Modem anhängen. Der Server sollte dann automatisch erkennen ob ein Fax ankommt (dieses aufzeichnen) oder ein Telofonanruf ankommt. Der Anruf sollte dann an den spezifischen Client weitergeleitet werden. 

Ziel: ich kann von jedem Rehner an dem ich zu hause sitze Anrufen und Anrufe entgegen nehmen.

Frage: Gibt es dafür Software lösungen, wenn ja  welche und habt ihr damit schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## bk75 (5. April 2006)

Das Programm nennt sich Hylafax was Du brauchst. Man kann sogar Faxe die reinkommen sich per E-Mail zukommen lassen, ist ganz witzig.


----------



## macropode (6. April 2006)

dankeschön werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. April 2006)

Und fuer Telefon kannst Du Dir mal Asterisk ansehen.


----------



## macropode (7. April 2006)

aha ich dachte asterisk hat nur schnittstellen für isdn aber ok werde ich nehmen! danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2006)

Soweit ich mich erinnere (hab vor gut einem Jahr mal was in der Doku rumgelesen) kann Asterisk so einiges, z.B. ISDN und VoIP.


----------



## macropode (7. April 2006)

fax soll es auch können. dann wäre das ja das richtige die frage ist nur ob es auf freebsd läuft.

hab mich da mal mit jemanden unterhalten der sagt er bekommt es nur auf debian zu laufen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2006)

Internet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> And most importantly, it now runs on BSD.


Und halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.

Hier gibt es uebrigens eine Feature-Liste.


----------



## macropode (7. April 2006)

Sorry und danke für die Liste


----------



## bk75 (7. April 2006)

FreeBSD:

Ports installieren über /stand/sysinstall
cvsup installieren über /stand/sysinstall

dann

cd /usr/ports/net/asterisk
make install

und schon haste asterisk installiert. 

Das Prog wird eigentlich nur für größere Geschichten benutzt ich weiss net ob das nicht ein bissl oversized für Dich ist. Anwendungsgebiete: Telefonserver, Rückrufserver, diese Bezahlsysteme wo man angerufen und einen Telefoncode eingeben kann, oder man legt WAV Files auf einen Server, der ruft Dich dann an und spielt das WAV ab (wenn Asterisk im RZ installiert ist mit ner entsprechenden Hardware zum tel.) usw..


----------

